
NREL – Best solar efficiencies - dmmalam
https://www.nrel.gov/pv/assets/images/efficiency-chart.png
======
yazr
Most commercial panels are Crystalline Si (marked as blue).

The great promise is currently the perovskites (red-yellow), which could be
far cheaper to manufacture (room temperature, soluble, common elements).
However, current variants are not stable and degrade quickly over a few
months.

